# Rest in Peace, Baby Girl



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Linda, I am so very sorry for your loss. I know Trouble is a special girl, and I'm sorry for you both about this litter.  Bogey sends hugs and sloppy kisses.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh Linda , I am so very sorry!!! How very sad. Any idea what happened?
Poor Trouble. Oh, I am so sad for you.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

So sorry Linda!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, Linda. I'm so sorry. I know how hard this is.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sad. She must be so confused.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Linda, I, too, am so so sorry. Big hugs for you and Trouble.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

My thoughts are going out to you and trouble. It is never easy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry Linda!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh Linda! I'm so very sorry! I'm sure there was nothing you could do, some things are just not meant to be.  I'll keep that sweet little girl in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Again, I am so sorry, Linda! RIP, little one and I hope Trouble feels better soon. Sometimes things just are not meant to be.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Gosh, I wasn't expecting to see this news at all. I'm so sorry Linda. Haven't been on here much recently. Poor Trouble, that has to be so hard for her as well as you. Hugs to you both.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry about the loss of the puppy. Poor Trouble she must have been so confused by the loss. My heart goes out to you. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry Linda. Rest in Peace little one. I feel so sad for Trouble, as Lexi reacted the same way when she lost one from this last litter, and two from the first litter. 
I am glad she seems to be doing better poor sweet girl.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Linda, what terrible news. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

so sorry to hear about the pup. I hope Trouble does not have too hard a time dealing with it.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Ahhhh gee...i am so sorry. That is rough.

RIP little one..


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh Linda...I am so sorry for you and Trouble. Losing them at any age is so difficult. ((HUGS))


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thoughts going out for both you and Trouble.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Aww.... I'm so sorry.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Oh Linda I am so sorry. That really sucks.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Linda,

I'm so sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Oh, how terrible...


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Linda,how sad... I am so very sorry, How sad for you and Trouble. I hope she adjusts q.uickly. RIP sweet baby. xxoo


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How very sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry Linda. The baby deserved a full, long, happy life.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh man, that is so sad. I am sorry. Let Trouble know there are some great babysitters at the bridge, and she will be well taken care of.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

DNL2448 said:


> Oh man, that is so sad. I am sorry. Let Trouble know there are some great babysitters at the bridge, and she will be well taken care of.


I have asked Fallon to look for your baby girl Linda, She will take great care...know she is in loving paws.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

How sad. I'm sorry.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm sorry, I feel horrible for Trouble and you. Hope you find the life you never had, at the bridge sweet little one.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Linda and Trouble*

Linda and Trouble: I am SO VERY SORRY.

Rest in Peace, little one!!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It's sad to lose a whelp when it is one of many. When it is the only one... much sadder. It doesn't matter that there was so little time to know her... after the excitement of the new arrival the sudden loss is heartbreaking. Linda and Trouble you are both in our thougths today.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Rest in peace little girl. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The loss of an only puppy, that has to be very heartbreaking.

I'm sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how sad! I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

The loss of a single puppy must be so hard for you and Trouble. I'm sorry to hear about this.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Am so sorry for yours and Troubles loss, nature sometimes knows best but that will be no consolation. A small star will shine brightly in the sky tonight and I'm sure that the little one will be in safe paws at the bridge

Sleep softly little one


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry
I'm sooo sad for Trouble
Farewell little angel


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

_Only one, poor mama to have it died_


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear your bad news....hope Trouble is doing ok.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

This is so sad. According to the story, dogs wait at the bridge for their beloved owners. Puppies that are born dead or die shotly after birth never really know owners. I add to the story that these puppies are adopted by children who also died to young and never had a puppy to love and to love them. The puppy and the chld are then both happy to have fround the love they didn't get on earth. Rouble's puppy will be adopted by such a child in time and be so happy.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

:--heart:Oh 3 goldens..thats wonderful!!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Such a sad thing for you and for Trouble.

RIP little one.


----------



## Sawyer4me (Jul 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

Oh, Linda, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and Trouble.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Linda, I am sorry for the late response, I am just now reading this. Much love and many prayers are being sent to you and Trouble during this difficult time. How is your sweet girl doing?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Trouble*

I hope you and Trouble are doing o.k.
Such a sad thing, losing a newborn pup.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

3 goldens said:


> This is so sad. According to the story, dogs wait at the bridge for their beloved owners. Puppies that are born dead or die shotly after birth never really know owners. I add to the story that these puppies are adopted by children who also died to young and never had a puppy to love and to love them. The puppy and the chld are then both happy to have fround the love they didn't get on earth. Rouble's puppy will be adopted by such a child in time and be so happy.


That is so sweet, my eyes are watery!

Sorry I missed this thread first time around, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of Trouble's pup


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh,how sad!!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

How sad! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Trouble is home and doing fine now. She did seem to "mourn" her baby and spent the first almost 24 hours after losing her, looking for her. Jane had to take all bedding out of the whelping box as Trouble kept tearing it up and moving it around trying to find her missing baby.

I have not been around much and may not be for a few more days. I'm having some trouble keeping my blood sugar up, believe it or not, and when it's as low as it has been getting, I get really sick-can't sit up for long, reading, etc. makes me ill. Hopefully we'll get it straightened out soon


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Our condolences on Trouble's baby's passing--

We also send well wishes to you, too, Linda--hope you are feeling better soon--

I guess we shouldn't suggest you try a piece or three of chocolate cake, huh?

Be well...........

SJ


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear that!
Poor baby. Rest in peace sweet girl.
I can only imagine how hard this must be on Trouble.
She must be so confused 
Keeping you all in my thoughts.


----------



## impmirsli (Oct 29, 2009)

Ambesi said:


> How sad! I'm so sorry.


Great info! Really informative. It is helpful for me.:uhoh:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

So sad for Trouble  ...& I hope your feeling well soon Linda.....thoughts are with you


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So sad to hear Trouble's puppy has gone to the bridge- hugs to you both.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## kruisyk (Jul 6, 2008)

Best wishes to you and your girl.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Poor little puppy. I am sorry this happened.


----------

